# Do people actually read ds or do they just look at pictures?



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We are selling our rental house but I continue getting calls from people wanting to rent it. I think most of these are looking at the ad on craigslist. When I explain it is for sale, not rent, most will just say something along the lines "oh, I did not realize that" and that's it. But I got a call from a woman last night who was very unpleasant, told me I was lying that it was for rent and that I had to rent it to her. I repeated several times that the house is renter occupied and it is for sale but she said I was wrong. Seriously? I know I can be a scatter brain, but I am pretty sure we are selling, not renting out. 

I just do not get what is so unclear in this ad (it is listed under "real estate for sale" category with an asking price in the proper place):



> We have an immaculate 1,900 sq ft house (3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms) on approximately 2 acres* for sale.*
> 
> .... property description follows here ...
> 
> ...


How could it be mistaken for an ad to rent a house out - especially after verbal confirmation that it is for sale? 

If anyone sees anything in my wording that leads people believe that it is for rent, please let me know. I would like to change it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

We have an immaculate 1,900 sq ft house (3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms) on approximately 2 acres* for sale.* 

.... property description follows here ...


The house is currently renter occupied (month-to-month lease). This would be an ideal starter home or a home that you can generate income from. Please do not disturb the renters, contact me for a showing.

Please note that this property is offered by owner and we want to deal directly with *a buyer.* We will use an attorney to handle the closing. Realtors, please do not contact us to assist with* selling.* This home is FOR SALE. We are not renting. We are not selling on contract or considering 'rent to own' options. Cash or finance only.

*Buyer* must *pay cash or obtain own financing.* We *do not offer rent-to-own* or owner financing and we will not enter into a contract that is contingent upon selling your current home.


I would talk MORE about the house, less about 'renting it', and be clear this is FOR SALE only.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, Laura. Those are some great suggestions.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Reading more than a sentence or two is a lost art.

I've even taken to listing questions 1. , 2. , 3. and it's still unusual to get more than 2 questions answered and these aren't essay type questions.

I think it has a lot to do with our concentration destroying electronic devices.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

fishhead said:


> I think it has a lot to do with our concentration destroying electronic devices.


That's likely ... maybe I should have said the house is "for sell" - it seems to be more prevalent term (thanks auto-correct).


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

I've read ads myself, and when I re-read it I then realized I had thought it had said something that it didn't say. I think it is because we don't really read, we just speedrush through it. I think in this case, it could help to put in bold *For Sale Only.*


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

We tend to glance at things like this, then take action.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

If the current tenant is always on time and been a long term renter, why not offer them the chance to buy the home?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

TedH71 said:


> If the current tenant is always on time and been a long term renter, why not offer them the chance to buy the home?


They would love to buy the home and are trying to get a mortgage. However, they are looking for 0% down after a foreclosure and that is hard. They fell on hard times few years ago and lost their home. Since then, they have been working hard to build their credit back up but and - in reality - the mortgage payment would be less than their rent payment. But I think the biggest obstacle is that they do not have any kind of downpayment.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

What kind of problems we will have when we try to sell our house. It is paid for so no one can assume a mortgage. We will not finance any of the price as we want completely out of it and will be going to another state. People need to get pre- approved, if they are serious. Otherwise, I consider them lookers. Will only show by appointment or I will have to open my house every day with the sign on the road. We bought cash and I hope someone can pay cash like we did and hopefully it won't take years to sell.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Also, we will want out really bad as soon as dh retires this fall but don't want to appear desperate.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

People here and in most Internet forums don't read posts or threads for comprehension before wading in. What makes you think they actually read anything else. Lol

We live in a "me" society. Just look around. Everybody is real quick to tell you all about themselves and seek attention and spout off replies without even reading or answering the question at hand or staying on topic. 

No, people don't read much. They glance and then turn it into being about themselves. Lol


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm surprised you are not being buried in requests for rent to own. I get dozens of those and you even say the word "rent" in your ad.

No, people don't read. Most every one who calls wants to ask for information that is clearly stated in the ad.

On top of that, people have really unrealistic expectations. I was giving away a double wide mobile home for free and lots of people wanted to know if I would deliver it to their property. A few people wanted to know if the free mobile home came with land.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

homebody said:


> What kind of problems we will have when we try to sell our house. It is paid for so *no one can assume a mortgage*. We will not finance any of the price as we want completely out of it and will be going to another state. People need to get pre- approved, if they are serious. Otherwise, I consider them lookers. Will only show by appointment or I will have to open my house every day with the sign on the road. We bought cash and *I hope someone can pay cash* like we did and hopefully it won't take years to sell.


Very few mortgages are assumable these days.

Someone paying cash are few and far between and there are more people that qualify for a mortgage than the ones that can pay cash.

Put it on the market as soon as you can.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

To quote George Carltin: "The average person is pretty stupid.....but then consider that 49% of them are even more stupid than average."

Given those odds, it really doesn't matter WHAT the ad says....you're going to get some of that 49% calling you.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> People here and in most Internet forums don't read posts or threads for comprehension before wading in. What makes you think they actually read anything else. Lol
> 
> We live in a "me" society. Just look around. Everybody is real quick to tell you all about themselves and seek attention and spout off replies without even reading or answering the question at hand or staying on topic.
> 
> No, people don't read much. They glance and then turn it into being about themselves. Lol


Yes. Near and far "me" are the same.


----------

